# anyone else have a single permanent fursona?



## nobu (Jan 19, 2010)

As i've mentioned before (but im sure no one remembers) Nobu has been my alter ego for about 16 years now, and beyond a few tweaks he's been the same for damn near the whole time. Anyone else hold their 'sona as dear as i do, or is it more of a transient thing for you?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

Draconius T. Draken (aka Captain Spyro, Captain Draken, etc) has pretty much been my one and only 'sona since I created back on a forum many years back. The only changes he has ever acquired has been various things that changed from a simple Spyro fan character into an independent sci-fi dragon.


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 19, 2010)

My wolf has been with me for more years than most people here have been alive  He is the only one I have but... since becoming aware of the fandom, I'm kinda toying with the idea of creating a female version of him. I may be back in this part of the forum with a character breakdown soon


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 19, 2010)

This is my permanant one. Though there were a few trials before it, they were only for
 testing the waters to see what fit me best, and I think this one fits perfectly. :>


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

Lobar's been tweaked over the years too, but he's always been a squirrel.  I really need to get some art of him in his current incarnation though.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 19, 2010)

My permanent fursona is my inner raccoon.

i'll prolly make it cute and pretty one day like sugarmental's avatar... that thing is so adorable. >.>


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine. :<


----------



## Koonus (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm not going to steal it, but i like that style. and my bf would prolly love it too.
=^-^=


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 19, 2010)

It's called chibi.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

I just have the one fursona.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 19, 2010)

i know it's chibi.

i want a chibi art one day AND a wabi sabi art one day as well.


----------



## Seas (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine is permanent too. I had him for approximately 10 years now, with minor alterations along the time.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 19, 2010)

Lets see here...

Kohaku started out as a white and caramel dragon, because the guy who got me into the fandom was one.
She stayed like that for...6 months or so, and then I changed her to a white housecat with huge ears and orange stripes.  I still didn't feel happy with her, though.
Eventually, with some prodding from my close friends, I made her a brown leopard...With wings.
A month passed, and I tacked on talons to her back legs and called her a "reverse-griffon".  I was happy with this for a while, until I realized there were a lot of "reverse-griffons" out there.  :S

A few months passed and I finally went back to my "roots" in the fandom, by adding her dragon tail and firebreathing.

It took a years or two for me to finally tweak and flesh-out her species, but she eventually turned into what she is now.  And she'll most likely stay that way, with the exception of the occasional marking addition or subtraction.  She's still a work in process, but will be finalized very soon.

For now, though, I'm very proud of her.  She is me, I am her.  That'll never change.  \o/

Overall, I've had her for five years.  Her "finalized" version, the felavigon, I've had for about...A year and a half.


----------



## Bir (Jan 19, 2010)

I've tried to change to my fursona, but I feel really, really really weird when I do. Almost an extreme uncomfort. I can't change my fursona. As common as they may be, I am a fox.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 19, 2010)

The only reason Kohaku changed so much was because I just /couldn't/ figure out what I really felt I was.

One day though, after talking to some friends, I realized that I has loved leopards all my life.  My first plushie--that i liked enough to keep--was an Animal Alley plush leopard.  I loved leopard print.  I loved big cats, the African savannah, the whole nine yards...So that's what I became.

I then added eagle into the mix [as a tribute to my father, and because i've always wanted to fly], and then, dragon [always loved them, and a nod to the guy who introduce me into the fandom].

I highly doubt Haku's species will ever have another drastic change.  x3


----------



## Gight (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't Changed Gight Yet.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 19, 2010)

this is my one and only


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

I could only claim what you claim if I'd been a furry since I was...5. Yeah.


I've changed a bit - sometimes switching, but always switching back - and while Lobo's evolved over time, I don't think it's been super drastic. Kangaroo -> Cougar/Kangaroo isn't too much change.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 20, 2010)

Loup-lacrima said:


> I'm kinda toying with the idea of creating a female version of him.



Thats funny, since im the exact opposite. Ive had Akiko for a very long time, but just a few years ago i created a male version of her, Aki. I dont see him as a seperate character, but more as a variation of Akiko that represents other parts of my personality.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm quite satisfied with Kit.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 20, 2010)

While my fursona, Aphistos, was human in my creation to start with, he eventually just became what I call the Agra-Nu-Tagresh...

He's only a year old since my creation of him, maybe a little more, but not very old.

Funnily enough, he changed me a bit as a person and now I look at some things in the world through his eyes and thoughts... I don't exactly believe I'm him, I just believe that we're like two seperate beings that interact through the same body, just in different ways... sort of... It's mostly in fun or philosophy though.

But yes, he is a permanent fursona of mine.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2010)

Telnac will remain my fursona b/c he's the embodiment of what I'd like to ave done to me as I near the end of mortal existence... in an ideal Universe where all this is possible.

That said, I don't consider Telnac "me."  He is a separate character who lives in a very different time than I do.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

i've always loved fur myself, but i only actually put substantience to it about a year to 1.5 years ago...

basically i met a boy that spurred my creativity...
since i can't draw myself, which breaks my heart... i went with the only artistic bone in my body...

story-telling.

and thus Koonus was created in my parallel multiverse that he and gray shall be together no matter what time, space, or diminsion we be in.

i am writing "Koonus & Gray" for my cub-cub... cuz i luff himz.

=^-^=


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 20, 2010)

I've only created other characters I've used in stories. I think of them as extensions of myself. As for Feres Rainwhisker, he's always been the closest extention and therefore he's my fursona for life....


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 20, 2010)

Me!!!! 1997 - 2010

Witch the acception of a few tweeks to the hair, wings, and hands/feet.


----------



## KariLion (Jan 21, 2010)

While my 'sona is "officially" pretty recent, there have been no changes so far. And unofically, she's been with me for years, I just never noticed her before


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 21, 2010)

I do. People with multiple fursonas bother me.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 21, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I do. People with multiple fursonas bother me.



*scratches head*  I'm confused, where did she say anything about multiple fursonas?


----------



## KariLion (Jan 21, 2010)

Erm, I'm going to assume that was a misquote.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

Aden's been mostly the same since he was thought of. Took me a few years of being in the fandom to actually decide on a 'sona in the first place, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 21, 2010)

It's nice if you can choose one fursona when you join the fandom and stick with it for the rest of your time as a furry. But not everyone is so lucky as to choose what really feels just right the first time around.

For people like me, it was a bit like being Goldilocks trying to figure out which bowl or porridge is just right. Sometimes you just have to try one and see how it feels. I went through 4 fursona's...and the 4th one felt just right, and now it's permanent. I have no desire to change it. This, is my permanent fursona. I connect to it on so many levels because of the symbolism behind it and some of it's specific traits.

I don't care how popular Dragons become or if they become the new fox. This is what feels most right and it's what I'm going with and I'm not going to change it. Ever.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 21, 2010)

*raises his hand*

Changing it would seem weird...


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's nice if you can choose one fursona when you join the fandom and stick with it for the rest of your time as a furry. But not everyone is so lucky as to choose what really feels just right the first time around.





Aden said:


> Took me a few years of being in the fandom to actually decide on a 'sona in the first place



:3

\Do it once, do it right. Should be a motto of mine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's nice if you can choose one fursona when you join the fandom and stick with it for the rest of your time as a furry. But not everyone is so lucky as to choose what really feels just right the first time around.
> 
> For people like me, it was a bit like being Goldilocks trying to figure out which bowl or porridge is just right. Sometimes you just have to try one and see how it feels. I went through 4 fursona's...and the 4th one felt just right, and now it's permanent. I have no desire to change it. This, is my permanent fursona. I connect to it on so many levels because of the symbolism behind it and some of it's specific traits.
> 
> I don't care how popular Dragons become or if they become the new fox. This is what feels most right and it's what I'm going with and I'm not going to change it. Ever.



Pretty much like me, though I had less trouble finding mine. But I have stuck with the same fursona for the last.....three and a half years and I don't plan on changing him in anyway, though I have thought about it, but, it feels odd to change him.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 21, 2010)

nobu said:


> As i've mentioned before (but im sure no one remembers) Nobu has been my alter ego for about 16 years now, and beyond a few tweaks he's been the same for damn near the whole time. Anyone else hold their 'sona as dear as i do, or is it more of a transient thing for you?



I've always been Roose Hurro, ever since I created the guy to serve as my personal and online avatar.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 21, 2010)

ive been batidiot for the past 5 years or so
so i guess thats as permanent as it gets


----------



## Philote (Jan 21, 2010)

I joined the fandom only recently and i have had my fersona for all that time (only a few months)


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer to think of any physical changes I've had like the Doctor's regenerations.   ...Still ends up being mostly cats though.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't care how popular Dragons become or if they become the new fox. This is what feels most right and it's what I'm going with and I'm not going to change it. Ever.


 
But you're an Eastern, so that makes you slightly more special =B


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 22, 2010)

I just have the one. I don't plan on changing.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought my fursona would be a cat of some sort but I realized that wolf fits me the best.
I'd have to thank Balto


----------



## Records (Jan 23, 2010)

i've been the same raccoon for 15 years or so


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 23, 2010)

same fox as always :\


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 23, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> But you're an Eastern, so that makes you slightly more special =B



I don't like to think of my fursona as being more special just because I chose East over West.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't like to think of my fursona as being more special just because I chose East over West.


 
Well it's less common I mean. Plus I just think they're betterXP


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, jaga has been me sense i was just a cub at 6 years old...her only changes have been piercings as i got more, and clothing (dress her in what i own) 

I see her as me...not an alter ego or personality...shes me, im
her...its a furry lifestyle choice to actually connect/believe in that...but hey, im 18 today and still believe im more fox than human, and that wont ever change


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

FYIAR

Or something


----------



## Revy (Jan 23, 2010)

im a gay cat with rainbows, dats all i need.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 23, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> Well it's less common I mean. Plus I just think they're betterXP



True. That has to do with the fact that many dragon furs(not all of them) pick the west/European style dragon because it represents raw power. That and they have a complex of wanting to be more than what they are so they choose the dragon to compensate for something. What better to pick if you are compensating for what you don't have than the terrifying giant beast looking westie?

I'll have to admit in the world of dragons the Eastern is a pussy looking gay version of the dragon when compared to the West. But I much prefer that. It's prettier, elegant, graceful....and it's not all Ph33r m3!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> True. That has to do with the fact that many dragon furs(not all of them) pick the west/European style dragon because it represents raw power. That and they have a complex of wanting to be more than what they are so they choose the dragon to compensate for something. What better to pick if you are compensating for what you don't have than the terrifying giant beast looking westie?
> 
> I'll have to admit in the world of dragons the Eastern is a pussy looking gay version of the dragon when compared to the West. But I much prefer that. It's prettier, elegant, graceful....and it's not all Ph33r m3!



Thank you for not generalizing all of the wester-pickers, if you will.

Admittedly, I just happen to like the style vs. eastern, though as I've actually met an eastern dragon fur, I can update my fic-verse to be a little more varied when it comes to the dragon.

I find both styles graceful in their own way, but you're right when it comes to the fearsome aspect. I never really realized that, to be honest.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 24, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> *scratches head*  I'm confused, where did she say anything about multiple fursonas?


But the opposite of having one permanent one is having several.



KariLion said:


> Erm, I'm going to assume that was a misquote.


Yea, i mean to quote the OP.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Thank you for not generalizing all of the wester-pickers, if you will.
> 
> Admittedly, I just happen to like the style vs. eastern, though as I've actually met an eastern dragon fur, I can update my fic-verse to be a little more varied when it comes to the dragon.
> 
> I find both styles graceful in their own way, but you're right when it comes to the fearsome aspect. I never really realized that, to be honest.



You're welcome. I know not everyone picks the West because it looks bigger and badder just as not everyone chooses a dragon to try to compensate for something.

It's just how the cookie crumbles that certain stereotypes are not necessary untrue dealing with the whole dragon fursona thing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You're welcome. I know not everyone picks the West because it looks bigger and badder just as not everyone chooses a dragon to try to compensate for something.
> 
> It's just how the cookie crumbles that certain stereotypes are not necessary untrue dealing with the whole dragon fursona thing.



Tis true, can't deny that. People have their own reasons for choosing a certain species, whether it's stereotypical or not.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Tis true, can't deny that. People have their own reasons for choosing a certain species, whether it's stereotypical or not.



And some of us create our own species, because nothing else fits...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> And some of us create our own species, because nothing else fits...



And there's that too.

I have two original species, but I keep my fursona dragon.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure if it was overexposure to thunder cats when I was very young but there's no me and her, I'm a complete being whos feline and human sides compliment each other and it's been like that for as long as I can remember.

Having only discovered the fandom in the last week the term fursona's new to me but I'll keep the caracal moniker for now because they're small and cheeky with a sense of style, I can relate to that.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> And some of us create our own species, because nothing else fits...


aye, i hear ya, the species that we are is who we are...its a better fit than the furs who just make fursonas for fun...but it all comes with the level of "how furry are you"...fans and lifestylers...it all depends...but all is furry and none of its wrong ^w^...thats the joy of being a Fur...its so multifaceted that it fits however you feel about anima/anthro things.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> Not sure if it was overexposure to thunder cats when I was very young but there's no me and her, I'm a complete being whos feline and human sides compliment each other and it's been like that for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Having only discovered the fandom in the last week the term fursona's new to me but I'll keep the caracal moniker for now because they're small and cheeky with a sense of style, I can relate to that.


oh! well welcome to the Furry Community! <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sticking with my fox till the end. I think it expresses me as a person quite well and I would like to have something to reflect on later. Never thought of a name tho....Ive always thought of my fursona as an animal version of me rather than a dual entity...hmm this could get interesting.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Was a wolf, then wolf/coyote, then said F it and decided to be full coyote
I think it suits me more, and I feel I'll stick with him to the end.


----------



## Pavi (Jan 30, 2010)

Pavi's undergone a lot of changes, but so have I.
She's simply mirrored me throughout my life. c:
I created her when I was a child. She was my imaginary friend. Back then, she was just a gray wolf wearing a scarf, from space. x3
Yeah. She's my own sick little brain-child of a fursona.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup, mine's been pretty permanent for ages now.  Except, when I was little, I claimed to be on octopus that was born with a cat on my back.  Then I went through a brief border collie phase, followed by another stint of cephalopodthropy.  Landed on a tweaked cheetah in second grade, when my habit of racing back and forth in a nigh autistic style across the playground bought me my nickname, Cheerio Cheetah.  Cheerio just stuck, and after a few modifications (namely the sort of hybrid-bunny thing I have going on) I haven't dared to part with this design.  Metaphorical significance,  blah blah blah, cuddleable, blah, physical similarities... *descends into prattle*


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 4, 2010)

Well my Character ha been evolving for quite bit by bit since I was quite young
the pat 5 years have yielded what will most likely be my permanent fursona
the name has always been Sheba 
and I knew I was a gold dragon for a few years but it took a little while for it to become complete  the only other form she had is a black cat, which is seldom seen and my eventually be tweeked a little or just fade into nothingness
but the gold dragoness is here to stay :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

yes, but I dont want to talk about em


----------



## andrewdiebels (Feb 4, 2010)

Always saw my alter-ego as my ferret fursona, just seems to fix my personality the best.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have had my fox with me since i was 5. i didnt really think of my self as a furry til 7 tho.. but i love my fox fursona. he is like totaly epic!!! oh srry that was my fox talkin...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2010)

I envy you people who say you've known your fursona for a long time. x3

I've known my two _personas _for a long time, but when it comes to animals I just love all of them so it's hard to choose.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

yep i only gots one


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I have yet to come up with a fursona sad face.


----------



## HeavyHoss (Feb 5, 2010)

I've only ever had one, me! Never really though about having more than one either, now that I think about it. Kinda have to have split personalities to play more than one effectively eh? I dunno, I'm just weird..lol


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

My fursona is Akair the Shadow always has been, we are a white amur leopard and we remamber our past well.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 8, 2010)

He hasn't always had a name, but Irreverent has always been his state of mind, for a very, very long time.  Mixed with my long serving otter totem, Irreverent The Otter was born.  He's been around since before most of you were born.


----------



## Dregna (Feb 10, 2010)

This is my permanently fursona too. He's me if the real world let this becomes true.


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 20, 2010)

King Kangaroo Roo is the only fursona I've had since I've created my FA profile.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

I have more, but I'm planning to use the one in FA more.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

I've never changed my fursona, why would I want to? 

(BTW. I was actually using Tashkent as a persona before I was legitimately a furry, he's just me with a few more Vulpine instincts)


----------

